# science direct



## سحابة الصباح (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الى الاخوة الاعضاء ممكن تساعدوني في ايجاد اي رابط للدخول الى science direct


ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير ​


----------



## رضاحح (27 أكتوبر 2008)

استطيع ان اوفر ماتستحقين من بحوث لدي دخول مباشر


----------



## سحابة الصباح (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك على الرد اخي رضاح بس مافهمت شلووون راح تساعدني


----------



## رضاحح (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام
اعني ان تبحثي علي ماتريدن من ابحات وتعطني الروابط وان شاء الله اوفرها لكي


----------



## SAIDIMAD (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم,
أخ رضاحح, هل تستطيع أن ترسل لي هاته البحوث وشكرا مسبقا :
Response of multilayer geosynthetic-reinforced bed resting on soft soil with stone columns
Computers and Geotechnics, Volume 35, Issue 3, May 2008, Pages 323-330
Chapter 22 Implementation and performance of stone columns at Penny's Bay reclamation in Hong Kong
Elsevier Geo-Engineering Book Series, Volume 3, 2005, Pages 639-664
Suraj de Silva
Chapter 23 Failures of ground improvement works in soft ground
Elsevier Geo-Engineering Book Series, Volume 3, 2005, Pages 665-680
See-Sew Gue, Yean-Chin Tan

والسلام عليكم


----------



## رضاحح (3 نوفمبر 2008)

وجدت البحث الاول وكيف سأرسه لك


----------



## سحابة الصباح (7 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ رضاح 
احتاج لهذة البحوث 
1. C. Blanc, G. Demarais, The reaction rate of CO2 with diethanolamine, Int.
Chem. Eng. 24 (1984) 43–52.
2. CO2 absorption and regeneration using Na and K based sorbents 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B8GYB-4NYD6XH-3R&_user=10&_coverDate=12%2F31%2F2004&_alid=820324690&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_cdi=42462&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_ct=2&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=94cb52b6caec8bad57301b2990598c48


----------



## رضاحح (12 نوفمبر 2008)

http://ifile.it/sawp21n

*C. Blanc, G. Demarais, The reaction rate of CO2 with diethanolamine, Int.
Chem. Eng. 24 (1984) 43–52.*


----------



## رعد البغدادي (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*الحاجة الى بحوث*

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على البحوث التالية عناوينها على ScienceDirect وذلك لحاجتي الماسة لها مع جزيا الشكر والامتنان
New Developments in Electro-Chemical Machining 

The cathode design problem in electrochemical machining 

Mathematical models for computer simulation of electrochemical machining processes 

Analytic determination of the equilibrium electrode gap in electrochemical machining 

Design of Electrode Profile In Electrochemical Manufacturing Process 

Computer simulation system for electrochemical shaping 

A review of electrochemical macro- to micro-hole drilling processes 

An integrated approach for tool design in ECM 

Tooling design for ecm 

Precision ECM by Process Characteristic Modelling

Cathode shape prediction in electrochemical machining using a simulated cut-and-try procedure 

Minimization of Machining Allowance in Electrochemical Machining 

Controlling of metal removal thickness in ECM process 

Computer simulation of Pulse Electrochemical Machining (PECM) 

Investigation for controlled ellectrochemical machining through response surface methodology-based approach 


Experimental study on electrochemical micromachining 

Electrochemical Hole Making


----------



## desalination (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز 

ممكن هذا البحث لو تكرمت

salt and water permeability in reverse osmosis membranes​


----------



## azizi_1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

سحابة الصباح قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ رضاح
> احتاج لهذة البحوث
> 
> 2. Co2 absorption and regeneration using na and k based sorbents


 
موجود في المرفقات


----------



## azizi_1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

رعد البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على البحوث التالية عناوينها على sciencedirect وذلك لحاجتي الماسة لها مع جزيا الشكر والامتنان
> new developments in electro-chemical machining
> 
> ...


 
في المرفقات بعض ما طلبت


----------



## azizi_1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

رعد البغدادي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على البحوث التالية عناوينها على sciencedirect وذلك لحاجتي الماسة لها مع جزيا الشكر والامتنان
> new developments in electro-chemical machining
> 
> ...


 
وهنا أيضا


----------



## azizi_1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

saidimad قال:


> السلام عليكم,
> أخ رضاحح, هل تستطيع أن ترسل لي هاته البحوث وشكرا مسبقا :
> response of multilayer geosynthetic-reinforced bed resting on soft soil with stone columns
> computers and geotechnics, volume 35, issue 3, may 2008, pages 323-330
> ...


 
في المرفقات


----------



## anass81 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

azizi_1 قال:


> في المرفقات


 
بارك الله في مجهودك الممتاز أخي الكريم

لو أردت إفادة الزملاء أكثر , فهنالك موضوع مثبت خاص في منتدانا بطلبات الابحاث , وهو في هذا الرابط 






طلبات الأوراق العلمية و الأبحاث ... Scientific papers Requests here ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


----------



## abdelaliali (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*ممكن تساعدوني في ايجاد اي رابط أو شيفرة للدخول 

الى** 
science direct
للضرورة وشكرا


*


----------



## حيدرزيني (21 فبراير 2011)

اصدقائي الاعزاء محتاج احسب stiffness & damping في roller bearing
وانا شاكر جدا لمن يساعدني في هذه المعضلة


----------



## chimiste ALG (27 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة االه وبركاته.اليك هدا الكود واتمنى ان يكون الدخول موفق ان شاء الله.
http://ezproxy.parkland.edu:2048/login 
user name and password:kwefel


----------



## anass81 (27 فبراير 2011)

chimiste alg قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة االه وبركاته.اليك هدا الكود واتمنى ان يكون الدخول موفق ان شاء الله.
> http://ezproxy.parkland.edu:2048/login
> user name and password:kwefel


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا , ولكن لم تعمل معي :18:


----------



## ahlam m (2 مارس 2011)

ارجوكم محتاجة امثلة عن pid controller simulation باستخدام ماتلاب


----------



## رعد البغدادي (31 مايو 2011)

شكرا للمساعدة وفقكم الله تعالى لكل خير


----------

